# Book I helped work on!



## Baron Tredegar (Dec 31, 2022)

I was going to post this when it came out but we're a little short on time. Over the past several months I have been helping Joe Strike work on his new book about the Fandom. Check it out if it looks interesting to you!





						Furry Planet: A World Gone Wild: Includes History, Costumes, and Conventions: Strike, Joe: 9781954641105: Amazon.com: Books
					

Buy Furry Planet: A World Gone Wild: Includes History, Costumes, and Conventions on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------

